
Ask HN: How much import tax for a $3k european tech product - freeelncer
Im based in europ and planning on selling a hardware product to US based customers. How much will the customets have to pay for import costs?
======
based2
[http://madb.europa.eu/madb/datasetPreviewFormATpubli.htm?dat...](http://madb.europa.eu/madb/datasetPreviewFormATpubli.htm?datacat_id=AT&from=publi)

[http://ec.europa.eu/trade/policy/countries-and-
regions/count...](http://ec.europa.eu/trade/policy/countries-and-
regions/countries/united-states/)

[https://www.export.gov/article?id=Tariff-and-Import-
Fees](https://www.export.gov/article?id=Tariff-and-Import-Fees)

------
based2
[https://scotthelme.co.uk/overcoming-the-hurdles-of-vat-
and-v...](https://scotthelme.co.uk/overcoming-the-hurdles-of-vat-and-vat-moss-
in-the-eu/)

